# Login help needed.



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Can someone please help.
I cannot login to the OC Forum.
I cant remember my password and when I click on the "send reminder" it tells me it has been sent but I do not receive it.
Am i missing much?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

In a word no!

Can't help with your log in problems old chap, sorry.

Oh got your cheque today thanks very much!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark

Send an IM to Ben xxxxxxxxxxmetal or Mark Nutts I'm sure they'll help you out, we're all missing you in there 

Col


----------

